# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Norditropin - Authentic Growth Hormone

## JaneDoe

One of the most counterfeit peptides these days is Growth Hormone (HGH). Many clandestine anabolic steroid labs falsify this peptide. They label their products as HGH when they actually sell HCG . To avoid being fooled try buying Norditropin - Authentic Growth Hormone

----------

